# north of 56



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees! Hope the grand kids get interested too.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

Welcome, North! You might think of 3 colonies as an 'average'. Some years you might have more, some years less. Or, you may decide you're so in love with the critters that you couldn't possibly live without a dozen colonies! Bees love buckwheat. It makes a dark, rich honey.
I have cousins spread around in southern BC and s. AB, and an elderly uncle in Ottawa. Most of them are grain farmers and/or cattle ranchers. Oddly, none of them are beekeepers. I'm told I am the first in the clan of farmers to be taken by this malady.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas and the best of luck to you!


----------



## north of 56 (Apr 1, 2016)

Many thanks for your kind words and we are the first in our family to attempt beekeeping as well. I'm getting up in years myself but I'm hoping my grandchildren will enjoy working with bees as there is great potential in our area for lots of hives. Thanks again and I hope you have a great season.

Jim Morrison


----------

